# Spy Soldier with Blue, Orange Spectral Mirror lens



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Goggle: Spy Soldier
Lens: Blue, Orange Spectral Mirror

The frame itself is fantastic. Flexible, durable and the strap is great. The silicone material on the strap really helps it stay where you put it. I used these goggles all season and the frame looks nearly brand new. The foam is in perfect condition as well, and they're very comfortable for my face.

I got the lens as a replacement. It cost $20 since I didn't have my receipt anymore, and they were happy to let me choose from whatever tint I wanted in the entire lineup. I went with the blue/orange spectral mirror. It is interesting. I like it, and despite being blue, it did indeed increase brightness and contrast in flat light. It also worked surprising well on a bluebird day. The blue tint to everything takes a bit of getting used to, and depending on your eyes may actually make it harder to see. I found that for the first 5 minutes or so that I wore them that my eyes felt different. I had no trouble focusing or seeing clearly, but it did take a little bit of time to adjust.

I find my Smith I/O with Ignitor and Sensor lenses to be superior, but it also costs significantly more. 

I highly recommend the goggles themselves. As for the lens, I'd say they're a good general purpose lens for all conditions, but you may do well to try them first. I would wear them for at least 5 minutes to allow your eyes to adjust before passing judgement.

The Soldiers allow excellent peripheral visibility and the optical quality is top notch. I had 95% of the same peripheral vision with my Soldiers as I do with my rimless, insectiod Smith I/O.

Summary
Soldier frame: A+
Soldier lens, blue with orange spectral mirroring: B
Value: A- (C if you have to pay retail for the lens, which is around $75)


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

That was my favourite lens, then it broke when some dude decided snowbaording was a full contact sport.


----------

